# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Warning - Roman Buck

## pannaking22

Roman isn't a part of this forum, but I just wanted to warn people that may come across him on other forums or on Facebook. He sells roaches for the most part and I know some of you use roaches to feed your frogs. This is a review I just posted on Roach Forum. Please keep in mind though, I'm not the only person posting negative reviews of him. The reviews are stacking up for Roman and the vast majority have been negative. I'm just trying to spread the word so that others don't get scammed by him.


"If you don't want to/don't have time to read the whole thing below, I'll make it quick here. NEGATIVE REVIEW, DON'T BUY OR TRADE WITH ROMAN BUCK.


I have done a couple deals with Roman and that'll be it. The first went off without any problems, likely because I just sold him a few things. This second time though...we worked on a nice trade with both sides being happy. It took a while and things kept changing, but that doesn't bother me too much since shipping weather was good and we were both getting new stock so deals can change. When we finally settled on an agreement and planned on shipping out on a set date, I dropped my box in the mail. Messaged him with the tracking number and he responded saying he wasn't able to ship because he hadn't gotten paid yet at his new job. Seemed strange since we'd already agreed, but things happen.


Fast forward a couple weeks. Still hasn't shipped and I guarantee he's gotten paid (he gets paid every other week). I message him and he says he'll get it in the mail once he gets a box and gets time after school. I tried to keep that in mind since he's in high school and can't really mail things during the school day. I was rather busy too (lots and lots of fieldwork), so getting a shipping date figured out was a bit more challenging, but still certainly doable.


Now we're two months in. Ah how time flies. Still haven't gotten the box. He's ignoring my messages even though I know he has seen them. He also keep trying to change the deal to him shipping me different species than what we originally agreed on. We agreed on those species for a reason and my end of things had gotten to him two months ago! I was firm in what I wanted since by that point I figured he was going to try to mostly send me the cheapest things possible. 


He's still dragging his feet on shipping so I tell him I'm going to start posting negative reviews. He very very quickly ships out a box. Except he didn't. He couldn't find the tracking number and the box never arrived. Its been several weeks since he said he sent that box and it still hasn't come in. Weird huh? So I tell him it still hasn't come in and I'm going to post reviews that day because he had lied to me about shipping, not just once, but twice! He shipped out about minutes later and sent me a tracking number that time. It was a really weird tracking number that never worked, but at least the box came in (though it was delayed because he shipped late on a Thursday and the mail room here is slow). 


When the box finally came in, it was poorly packed, but basically everything lived. There were a couple roaches that died, but they were species that he had given me a couple extras of, so no big deal. Temps were pretty low on my end (upper 30's at night) and he packed in the smallest USPS box possible with minimal padding. You could hear the containers shifting around in there every time you moved the box. He did short me on one species (~25 instead of 50), but he gave me extras of a rarer species, so that made up for it. One species was missing completely, but again, the extra rares made up for it, as did a small colony of _T. tomentosa_ isopods that I've been wanting to get. 


So all things told, I won't be doing business with Roman again, and I strongly urge other people to avoid him as well. If he's buying from you, it should be ok, but if you buy from or do a trade, expect nothing but bad things and a huge headache (and maybe not even getting your inverts)."

----------

HerpetologyBarbie

----------

